# no more reds for me.



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i wanna get away from aggressive fish for a little bit so i got these. =)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Clown loaches are cool, especially the 1st time you see one sleeping on its side and you think its dead :laugh: 
Tiger barbs can be quite agressive









Cool fish


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much did u get ur clown loaches for...my favorite fish


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i think my brother bought them for 5-6 bucks each. im not sure. price went up on them. i remember they were like 3-4 bucks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

community tanks can be quite rewarding


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Clown Loaches? Tiger Barbs?? Cool!
Sweet!!!! I always love to see clown loaches, I want to start a 5" or bigger clown loach shoal of them







...
But sweet lookng loaches and tigebarbs!!!


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i got some zebra danios, neon tetras, and some kinda of red tetras.......can u ID them for me?

hard to get a good pics of them. damn suckers swim fast.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pictures are to blurry for an ID from me


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

ill try to take better pics as soon as i get more battery for my camera.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

k7q said:


> i got some zebra danios, neon tetras, and some kinda of red tetras.......can u ID them for me?
> 
> hard to get a good pics of them. damn suckers swim fast.
> [snapback]1060611[/snapback]​


Those fish look like White clouds it is a type of minnow


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i LOVE tiger barbs


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

full tank pic, please


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> wanna get away from aggressive fish for a little bit so i got these. =)










then why did u get tiger barbs 
and those neons will be nsacks for the barbs


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Exactly. I like barbs, but I also like tetras so I'm not sure which I would necessarily keep if I had to chose just one. The barbs will eat your tetras though, I keep 7 with my green terror because he could easily eat a tetra, and these little bastards are quick on anything they see as edible man.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

whoa didnt know they was that aggressive. should i get a school of tetras or barbs?
the tank is a 135. the tiger shouldnt do much damage to the tetras. right?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The setup and fish are looking good to me







Especially the clownloaches are a very rewarding specie to have. When they pass the 5-6'' they are beautiful and fun (active) fish to see.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

in the blurry picture, the red things are for sure cherry barbs. i have a pair of them somewhere in one of my tanks. they're a pretty chilling barb species. my ones used to play in the densely planted area all day, and only came out for food. altho you saw them playing all day.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

k7q said:


> whoa didnt know they was that aggressive. should i get a school of tetras or barbs?
> the tank is a 135. the tiger shouldnt do much damage to the tetras. right?
> [snapback]1064074[/snapback]​


135 gallons







wow, if yo have enough barbs i think they would jsut

bicker amonst themselves mostly, you could try and get all the color variants

i seen green, white and the regulars you have

i think a tank that big would be bad ass with as many different kinds of tetras you

could find, get about five or six of each kind you by so they feel comfortable.

i started my ten gallon tetra tank and have four different kinds of tetras in there

and they all seem to get along with the mix


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

i think i might get some tiger barbs for my tank,, nice fish man


----------



## cheken (Apr 10, 2005)

they have some 1 1/2 inchers on sale at my lfs at .99 a piece..

a good dither fish as well


----------

